# DoubleTwist app



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Couldn't find anything on this with search so ...

Do any of you use DoubleTwist to sync your iTunes music onto your Fire? If so, how do you like it? Is there something better available?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I synched my iTunes music to the Amazon Cloud...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I also synced to the amazon cloud. It brought over my playlists and everything.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Me three - my iTunes music is in the Amazon cloud (at least the music without DRM).


----------

